# Favourite Sit-com?



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I loved Griffâ€™s thread about your favourite comedian as it got me thinking back to who Iâ€™ve seen over the years.

On a similar theme what is your favourite sit-com of all time?

For me its:

1: Auf Wiedersehen Pet

2: Spaced

3 :Curb Your Enthusiasm

4: Black Books

5: M*A*S*H

6: Black Adder

7: Game On

8: Fawlty Towers

9: The Office

10: Last of the Summer Wine - NOT!!!!









Cheers Stu.


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

It has to be Open All Hours, no others compare.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

My top three:

1. Blackadder (by a long way)

2. Red Dwarf (until Rimmer left)

3. Black Books

Maybe we should do a favourite sketch show thread as well?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

M*A*S*H & Open all hours for me.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

unlcky alf said:


> My top three:
> 
> 1. Blackadder (by a long way)
> 
> ...


DOH! How could I forget Red Dwarf????







I've got every DVD and have watched them a hundred times. Got to be joint 1st









Favourite episodes was Series 3 - Backwards & Marooned

Simon - If you want to start the sketch show one...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I forgot to include my favourite radio sitcom, _Old Harry's Game_, written by the same guy who bought us my fourth favourite TV show _Drop The Dead Donkey_.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Farty *****

Was there really only 12 episodes


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Can't believe no-one mentioned Yes Minister (my all time favourite







)

Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Soap was a favourite from the late 70's - used to get in from the pub on a Friday night and watch it with lots of tea and toast with marmite


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

It"s got to be the likely lads nothing come"s close


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> I loved Griffâ€™s thread about your favourite comedian as it got me thinking back to who Iâ€™ve seen over the years.
> 
> On a similar theme what is your favourite sit-com of all time?
> 
> ...


Boy oh boy have you got some of my favorites in there! I'm a total Spaced addict - stick Steptoe and Peep Show in and it's damn near a perfect list...


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

_Allo Allo_

A show which despite the fact that it's set in France and most of the cast play French or German characters, really takes the pee out of the English for the most part. I didn't really find it funny until I moved to France, now it cracks me up


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> I loved Griffâ€™s thread about your favourite comedian as it got me thinking back to who Iâ€™ve seen over the years.
> 
> On a similar theme what is your favourite sit-com of all time?
> 
> ...


Just checked my DVD's and so would like to swap Last of the summer wine







with:

=10: Phoenix Nights / Max & Paddy

Yeh I did have Steptoe in my top 10 james but then realised that it's the movie I really loved more than the series. Peep Show passed me by - quite liked The Mighty Boosh too. As for 'Spaced' it was superb! - It's such a pity so few have seen it. I think you can get it from Amazon for about Â£15 for the tripple box set which lets face it is worth every single penny!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

red dwarf

Q

kenny everett

green wing


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Frasier has to be on anyones list surely? If any of you have not seen Arrested Developement I implore you to seek out the 3 seasons of comedy genius that is my all time fave show. I'm also loving 30 Rock at the moment as it is one of the most un-pc shows to come out of America in decades (as was A.D.).


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The Simpsons.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread reminded me I had the first series of Auf Wiedersehen on DVD... so I started watching it again last night..... classic.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stan said:


> The Simpsons.


oh yes....forgot that


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Soap was a favourite from the late 70's - used to get in from the pub on a Friday night and watch it with lots of tea and toast with marmite


Confused? you will be!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mediummynd said:


> It"s got to be the likely lads nothing come"s close


One of my favourites







sadly only eight of the original twenty episodes have survived .... what the BBC were doing in those days to lose/destroy things goodness only knows









I really enjoyed the follow-up series in the 70's as well "Whatever Happened To the Likely Lads"

other favourites:

Yes Minister

The Fall And Rise Of Reginald Perrin

One Foot In the Grave

The Good Life

Till Death Us Do Part

Porridge


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> mediummynd said:
> 
> 
> > It"s got to be the likely lads nothing come"s close
> ...


till death us do part....what a classic.....alf garnett was a genius


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Anything with Ronnie Barker in it


----------

